# new to compound bows, critique my form and setup



## backdoc972 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm new to archery and even newer to compound bows. can you experts look at my setup and stance and critique? Sorry the photos were done through a screen and please don't critique my crazy hair! I think I'm doing well at 20 yards, but 30 starts to show some inconsistent grouping, so I'll take any suggestions.

Now if I can get my pics to post. sorry about the sideways pics. They aren't that way on my computer. If you want to help me with that one, I'd also appreciate that!

Thanks!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks pretty good. 
Nitpicking - you are tilting your head forward, but not putting your nose on the string. Keeping your head erect tends to give you a little better balance. Putting your nose on the string gives you another reference point. It's not mandatory, but it often helps. To get your head erect, you may need to raise your peep a little. If you do this, be sure to press your bow to take the tension off of the string. Moving peeps while under full tension on the string will often result in a cut strand or two.
Another minor thing is that it's usually easier to repeat if you curl your bow hand fingers under, except for your index finger which is lightly rested on the riser.

Now, the most important thing, are you having fun shooting your bow?


----------



## backdoc972 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I am loving the bow. I just need to build strength. I can't shoot too many arrows before fatigue sets in. The bow was set to 55# but it was beating me up to draw it so I backed off the limb bolts 3/4 of a turn each. How do you guys draw 70# bows?! I'm a pretty strong guy, but it's tough on me so far.

I do have a hard time getting a consistent anchor. It seems at times that my peep isn't lining up in my line of sight left to right and that is when I think I move my head to see through the peep.

Thanks again!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aread gives great advice you are now using muscles you have never used before...get the peep up...make sure you dont fray the string while doing it...a simple way to check it is to shoot a few , come to full draw w/ eyes closed....then open the eyes WITHOUT moving the head... the peep should be perfectly aligned w/ the sight ring HALO do this till its perfect. its gonna throw the pins off some but its no big deal to reset them. then you should be able to get the nose to the string and help w/ a consistent anchor point you can kill anything in USA with 60 lbs ...good coaches dont bash peoples equ. :shade:


----------



## backdoc972 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, my 30 yard groups are getting better. One broken nock, one vane damaged and one completely destroyed arrow from my first Robin Hood!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

backdoc972 said:


> I'm new to archery and even newer to compound bows. can you experts look at my setup and stance and critique? Sorry the photos were done through a screen and please don't critique my crazy hair! I think I'm doing well at 20 yards, but 30 starts to show some inconsistent grouping, so I'll take any suggestions.
> 
> Now if I can get my pics to post. sorry about the sideways pics. They aren't that way on my computer. If you want to help me with that one, I'd also appreciate that!
> 
> ...


Anchor too high. Release hand has to come DOWN lower on your ear. Put the bottom knuckle, for your pointer finger at the very BOTTOM of your ear.

See the skeleton photo. I added a RED line to show you WHERE your forearm is pointing. When you lower your release hand, so that a PRETEND dowel, strapped to your right forearm...points at the BOTTOM of your bow hand. LOWER anchor, LOWER position for your right hand, will give you MUCH better leverage to use your back muscles. Nock roughly 3/4-inch below corner of your mouth.





See how much LOWER the nock is below the corner of the mouth.

No good to have your RIGHT HAND too high, JUST to get the string onto da nose.



Try a lower release hand position, and then shoot some groups at 10 yards, and see how you do.


----------



## backdoc972 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks nuts, I was hoping you'd weigh in. I'll work on that.


----------

